
JuliaCon2016 Keynotes: Timothy E. Holy, Thomas J. Sargent, and Guy L. Steele Jr - andreasnoack
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/julia-users/UdRoQlEFkb4
======
karbarcca
Nice lineup! Can't wait to nerd out for a week. Had a great time last year
rubbing shoulders with a lot of smart people and the hack nights were great
too.

